# Does anyone like Beijing Opera?



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

https://www.tudou.com/playlist/playindex.do?lid=7603590

I could grow to like it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that gentleman sure has a nice womanly voice... ( I like it)


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*ying tong iddle-eye po*

if by which you mean classical chinese opera, it sounds like a fire in an orphanage, to borrow mark twain's phrase.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*Does anyone like Beijing Opera?*

Is that anything like _Murder She Wrote_, because I didn't like that very much.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I do like Xiaoshan opera, much more informal than Beijing opera.






The local troupe gave a command performance just for me, in a garage.


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Beijing Opera is a precious legacy from history, but according to my knowledge, the opera audience is very limited in China as most the young find it hard to understand the essence.You should try it if you like, and I speak Chinese so let me know if you need my help


----------

